# Need high res pic of Asus Xonar Essence STX PCB



## amit_talkin (Oct 11, 2020)

I recently got my Asus Xonar Essence STX short circuited and one of the ICs got melted on board. Now as IC is melted, it cant be seen what exactly the part number of the IC is. Can anyone share high res pic of the PCB so that I can see what exactly the part is which needs to be replaced?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

I haven’t looked but perhaps it may have been reviewed here at TPU.Reviews always have high res GPU a pics so may get lucky.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 11, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I haven’t looked but perhaps it may have been reviewed here at TPU.Reviews always have high res GPU a pics so may get lucky.


I checked several familiar websites for such images, but couldnt find one.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 11, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/fo1xxjz6cng11.jpg
		


Check if you can see what you need on one of those :








						The Xonar Essence STX Q/A, tweaking, impressions thread - Thread Gallery
					






					www.head-fi.org


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 11, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> https://i.redd.it/fo1xxjz6cng11.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You. That really helped.
As I can read, is it written EZ-EQ ABC on it? I have marked dead IC in pics below.
My PCB






Reference PCB





Cant find any part online for "EZ-EQ". Anyone knows what exactly that IC is?

Still need help with this. Anyone knows what exactly that chip is for?


----------



## cirthix (Feb 12, 2021)

I've got a xonar essence STX with the same chip fried, was damaged by a backwards molex connector.

This chip is a Texas Instruments TPS63700.  If you can't solder the QFN, contact me.


----------



## amit_talkin (Feb 13, 2021)

cirthix said:


> I've got a xonar essence STX with the same chip fried, was damaged by a backwards molex connector.
> 
> This chip is a Texas Instruments TPS63700.  If you can't solder the QFN, contact me.


Thanks for the update. Now the real problem is that I can't find this chip in retail market anywhere :/


----------



## Night (Feb 13, 2021)

amit_talkin said:


> Thanks for the update. Now the real problem is that I can't find this chip in retail market anywhere :/





			https://eu.mouser.com/Texas-Instruments/Switching-Voltage-Regulators/TPS63700-Series/_/N-1z0zls6Z668jtZ1yyuyl4


----------



## khanhamza (Feb 13, 2021)

I checked several familiar websites for such images, but couldn't find one.


----------



## amit_talkin (Feb 14, 2021)

Night said:


> https://eu.mouser.com/Texas-Instruments/Switching-Voltage-Regulators/TPS63700-Series/_/N-1z0zls6Z668jtZ1yyuyl4


Thanks, do I need a specific one from the list or any of those 4 would work fine?


----------



## Night (Feb 14, 2021)

amit_talkin said:


> Thanks, do I need a specific one from the list or any of those 4 would work fine?


2 of those with 'G4' in the part number are RoHS compliant versions, as stated. I can't see any difference between TPS63700DRCT and TPS63700DRCR, other than 'RCT' being in stock. 
They have the exact same specifications when compared, there shouldn't be a problem, I'd order the one in stock.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jul 14, 2022)

Night said:


> 2 of those with 'G4' in the part number are RoHS compliant versions, as stated. I can't see any difference between TPS63700DRCT and TPS63700DRCR, other than 'RCT' being in stock.
> They have the exact same specifications when compared, there shouldn't be a problem, I'd order the one in stock.


Sorry for waking up this thread.
Its time that now I want to revive my dead ASUS Xonar card as mentioned in OP. However this specific part number is out of stock on most of the website. Is there any alternative to this part from other manufacturers?


----------



## amit_talkin (Jul 20, 2022)

nobody?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2022)

amit_talkin said:


> Thank You. That really helped.
> As I can read, is it written EZ-EQ ABC on it? I have marked dead IC in pics below.
> My PCB
> 
> ...



umm?  more like Ez ED A2C ?


----------



## amit_talkin (Jul 20, 2022)

Thanks for clarifying it. Now question is , where to get that IC from?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2022)

amit_talkin said:


> Thanks for clarifying it. Now question is , where to get that IC from?



Well if it's the TPS63700 as said above then



			https://www.mouser.com/c/semiconductors/power-management-ics/voltage-regulators-voltage-controllers/switching-voltage-regulators/?m=Texas%20Instruments&series=TPS63700
		


As said above, but they seem to be in stock to me.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jul 20, 2022)

They say "on order" and earliest batch will be next month I think.


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2022)

amit_talkin said:


> They say "on order" and earliest batch will be next month I think.


Another chip shortage issue. Your best bet is to place an order and wait. Or, there's knock-off versions available on ebay if you want to try that.


----------

